# Psn



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Anyone else having trouble signing in?

Just been playing FIFA and it signed me out, won't sign back in now.

Not the router.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

yes me!!!


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Ffs. 

Again.!.!.!.! Probably unscheduled maintenance again!.!.!.!.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Gutted, I was going to play some online COD soon


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

:wall:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

xbox is the answer


----------



## clay (Nov 10, 2005)

Mine is working fine! Not with FIFA, but works perfectly.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

So yours works with everything but FIFA?


----------



## clay (Nov 10, 2005)

No, sorry, I do not make myself clear. 
My writing in english is not yet very good. I am sorry for that. 

Mine PSN is working fine. I don't have FIFA, so I don't know if it works. Works fine with all the games I have for instance. 

Sorry for misunderstanding. 

cheers
Carlos


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

No probs mate. :thumb:

Your in a different country so is it possible there doing maintenance for the UK?


----------



## clay (Nov 10, 2005)

I think that could be possible yes. 
Since when you're having issues with psn or more precisely, with FIFA? 

If it lasts too much time I think you should try to find for another problem, maybe your internet connection.

cheers


----------

